# How do I forward my port number



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, do you know how to find out the port number of the router to forward it? Oh, I do not know my router brand or model number, I do not have access to my router and I do not know my ISP


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which port number? There are quite a few of them. Go into the router's config for port settings.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to close this one. This is obviously a connection to someone else's service, I suggest you buy your own access.


----------

